# Irish Carpenter 23 years experience. Moving to Canada?



## Irish4 (Mar 4, 2012)

First of all HI  Im new to the forum and looking for advice would really appreciate the help on a big decision like this.

Well I suppose the title sort of says it all, my partner and our 2 young children are looking into moving abroad, really loving Canada  My partner has 23 years carpentry experience in renovations, extensions and does commercial shop fit outs for a certain large chain of juice and smoothie bars here. 20years foreman experience and has a small bulding company at the moment. 

So, my question is really do we try get in by a sposorship to work or apply ourselfs for a work visa? And what is the average wage for a carpenter in Canada? 
We went to the Working Abroad Expo in the RDS Dublin this weekend but most of the jobs seemed to be for engineering and didnt get to talk a lot to anyone as the crowds were unbelieveable!! 

We are not expecting the money to be flowing in like a lot of talk I seem to be hearing. OH already works 6 days a week and long hours so is well used to hard work. But we are trying to weigh the pros and cons, like our children would have so much more opportunities when they are older etc, but we are not sure what part of Canda to go to so no idea what rent prices are like, and have heard prices for car insuraceprices are pretty hefty.

I just sent emails yesterday with his C.V's to a few carpentry companies that I think he's would work well with and also to some jobs Ive seen online etc

Sooooo sorry for the long post, I've probably bored ye all  Anyway if anyone has any tips or advice no matter how small we'd really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You might want to check out what most 'carpenters' do over here.

Some of the people I work with have kids going into the trades. Most of them discounted carpentry as the vast majority of the work is constructing wooden forms for pouring concrete. Cabinet work/joinery jobs are a specialist niche and vacancies few and far between


----------



## Irish4 (Mar 4, 2012)

JGK said:


> You might want to check out what most 'carpenters' do over here.
> 
> Some of the people I work with have kids going into the trades. Most of them discounted carpentry as the vast majority of the work is constructing wooden forms for pouring concrete. Cabinet work/joinery jobs are a specialist niche and vacancies few and far between


Ok Thanks for that


----------



## Simon9999 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Consider Western Canada*

Hello Irish4, I thought some perspective by a Western Canadian would be informative.

Canada is huge country and consequently there are regional differences whether they be north vs. south or east vs. west. With respect to the availability of work there is probably no better place to consider than Western Canada. Saskatchewan, Alberta and British Columbia make up this part of the country. In much of the west there is currently a labour shortage developing in parts of these Western provinces that it some ways is dragging on the local economies. In short, local business's are searching far and wide, both nationally and internationally to fill a variety of different jobs. The western Canadian economy is resource driven. In particular the Oil and Gas, mining and forestry industries drive the overall economy out here with spill over into the associated supporting aspects including construction, engineering, environmental and a wide variety of professional opportunities. The trades side of the job market (carpentry, masonary, etc) is booming with the housing and construction sectors struggling to keep enough people within their ranks.

On the other hand, a resource driven economy is subject to boom and bust cycles. With the rise of Asia (China) and it's appetite for basic resources, many believe that a bust is no where in sight...still you need to do your homework.

Much of Eastern Canada has the wonderful European flavour that many European immigrants find comfortable. The culture, the architecture and general feel will be more familiar to you. On the other hand, Western Canada generally has more of a frontier feel that drips with opportunity. It really comes down to what you are looking for.

No matter where you go in Canada there is a strong immigrant component to our population. Canada was built by immigrants and continues to rely on immigration to provide our country with some of the best and brightest.

I love the west. I love being only a few hours away from the Rocky Mountains and the numerous recreational opportunities found there. I love the small town atmosphere of most of our communities. 

If you truly are considering Canada as your future home, do some research on Western Canada. You may just find your dream there.



Irish4 said:


> First of all HI  Im new to the forum and looking for advice would really appreciate the help on a big decision like this.
> 
> Well I suppose the title sort of says it all, my partner and our 2 young children are looking into moving abroad, really loving Canada  My partner has 23 years carpentry experience in renovations, extensions and does commercial shop fit outs for a certain large chain of juice and smoothie bars here. 20years foreman experience and has a small bulding company at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## noeld (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Irish 4 , know exactly how you feel, we're in the same boat, only its plastering for us with 2 kids in tow  . Like you we're doing research and sending out c.vs, if your interested in keeping in touch if I get any useful info I can pass it on to you if you'd be interested in doing the same


----------



## bercol31 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi,there,i was just wondering how you got on with moving to canada,i spent a year there and hope to return by finding an employer sponsored visa.If youd like to trade info id be glad to help as ive worked legit and illegit over there.
regards 
b


----------



## Loulabell56 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi there, we are in quite a similar boat to you too, husband is a carpenter/joiner but with only 7 years experience, I'm 26 he's 27 we have a 6yr old daughter and are in the research stage of our hopeful move to Canada. 
I just wanted to ask, how/where did you start your research and how's it going?
I think it's definitely western Canada we'll be hoping to move to, we both love that small town community feel, but apart from that I'm struggling a bit with my research. 
Did you find the working abroad expo helpful even tho you didn't get to speak to many people on the stands? We're going to one at Birmingham in July which will hopefully help me a bit more. We were hoping to go to one in march but it fell on the same weekend as my husband has his passing out parade for the fire service, so I'm turning to the forum for advice in the mean time.
Hope you don't mind me being nosey 
Lou x


----------



## Loulabell56 (Jan 19, 2013)

Embe said:


> Just saw your post - If your husband has a couple of years of experience with concrete forming and some experience with commercial or industrial carpentry, please contact me. I'm in Manitoba - another province in western Canada. Thanks.



Hi there.
I tried sending you a private message but it says you can't receive them yet, so I hope you see this.
My husband has plenty of experience with on site carpentry, has done and is more than capable of doing concrete forming, but doesn't have a solid experience with that. Most of the stuff here is Pre formed and assembled on site you see. He has been a carpenter/joiner for six and a half years now, I know the roles of this trade vary a fair bit between our 2 countries tho I'm not at all sure how much.
Thanks,
Lou


----------



## Greenminded (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi there, 
I have family in Ireland (my Mon was born there). I am dreaming about moving there one day (after I build up a savings and can semi retire there) but for I found your post when I looking for a carpenter to help with a building that I bought for my business. By chance did you end up moving to Canada? and is so... Toronto? 
I bought a building to renovate for my company office. My husband use to be a general contractor and use to have a crew but now he is managing this project with unreliable help. I would love to find a good, reliable, skilled carpenter to help with various carpentry needs (inc. framing, putting down wood floor, heightening interior doors, installing cabinets etc. misc stuff like that.

I know its a long shot but just by chance? I also would in general be interested to hear how you guys like Canada compared to life in Ireland?

Jennifer


----------

